# ISO Training birds



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

I’m looking for flight ready chukars or pheasants or even quail. Just want some birds to keep working with my lab. The closer to Akron the better. Thanks. Pic of my pup with some pheasants from this season










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Try elkhorn lake hunt club. 
They’re in Bucyrus


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

Might want to try Sunrise harvest pheasant farm, located by Berlin lake. I'm looking for some info on pigeons myself, really don't want to waste the money on birds, my dog just starting out but show's hardly no interest in the pheasant wings so I'm going to see if a live bird sparks her instincts.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

Last I checked, Sunrise Harvest wasn't raising birds anymore. Too bad. There had been a few listings for birds on CL.


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

FishLaughAtMe said:


> Might want to try Sunrise harvest pheasant farm, located by Berlin lake. I'm looking for some info on pigeons myself, really don't want to waste the money on birds, my dog just starting out but show's hardly no interest in the pheasant wings so I'm going to see if a live bird sparks her instincts.


I looked at their Facebook, they decided they’re done raising birds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey211 (Dec 19, 2010)

Try D&J pheasants.....has roosters and hens ready to go.....330-550-4242.....he's located Berlin Lake


----------

